# late molting



## Autumn (Jun 18, 2016)

My ladies are molting later than I'd expected. (I was chickenless for a few years, so I'm not sure if my memory of molting time is wrong, of if this really is unusual.) Only about a third have finished, and I don't think some have even started yet. Where I live we are starting to have freezing at night. I've never put heating lamps in the coop, but I'm thinking about doing it for the sake of the more naked gals. But I'm worried the light from the lamp will slow down those who haven't really started molting at all yet. (I never put lights in my coop until everyone is done molting.) Is it unusual to have hens molting this late? Is the heat lamp a good idea?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got 25 hens,all in some stage of molt.We had snow flurries yesterday but even the bare spotted girls have been fine without heat.They should be ok.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine have been molting for at least 2 months. Very few eggs and it probably won't change until molt is over and even into spring. I rarely take any measures to heat our coop and it gets into the low teens in January. I have a propane heater with a safety feature on it for the coldest of our temps if I need it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I have a Diminique who always molts in July.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine seem to lay for 6 months then molt for 6 months, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Mine seem to lay for 6 months then molt for 6 months, LOL


That sounds like my Black Star. She's going bye bye in the spring if she doesnt start laying. The BR's molt is out of whack. They should be in molt now but are finishing up molt. I know they wont start laying til spring. They're going bye bye next summer, they'll be over 4 years old.
Then I'll get a new batch of chicks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I lost one over the last 24 hours. Found her this morning and she wasn't stiff. We used her as a lure out by the foot trap. She was at least 3 years old. I think we'll be doing the same Dawg. Most of mine are 3 and 4 except my BOs who are 2. I'll need to get more in the spring.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Mine haven't molted yet. Still getting 4-5 eggs a day, but time changes this weekend. So I don't know what to expect. They are 8mos old, I would have though they would be in molt by now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think there are any hard and fast rules that chickens abide by. Their molts are not always to the same extent. Some seem to keep their distance from the flock. They seem to molt at the worst time when it's cold.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't had an egg in 2 days. I'm thinking stew may be good if they don't start laying soon.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 18, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> I've got 25 hens,all in some stage of molt.We had snow flurries yesterday but even the bare spotted girls have been fine without heat.They should be ok.


That is helpful to know. I won't worry about them then. I notice that the one that is most bare (a barred rock) is hanging around inside the coop a lot, but she seems fine. The coop is large, and although it is well-ventilated, it is not drafty, so hopefully that will give enough protection for whoever needs it. It is supposed to warm up a little next week anyway.

Seminolewind -- I have a number of Black Stars myself. I've always had good luck with them, and find them to be more predator savvy than some other breeds (I'm looking at you Wyandottes!).


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll have to read up on Black Stars. I know nothing about them.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Question, does the eggs get smaller before a molt? One of the hens that normally lay extra large was smaller than the barred rock egg. Just curious.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh and do they act any different?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are lucky if you get any eggs during a molt. Since there's a lot of protein in feathers and eggs, I would imagine the feather growing would be getting the bigger share.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Question, does the eggs get smaller before a molt? One of the hens that normally lay extra large was smaller than the barred rock egg. Just curious.


Eggs can vary in size at any given time, whether in molt or not.
Birds in molt certainly act different. They become flighty, irritable, cranky, shy away from flock mates and sometimes roost alone at night. It's really not a happy time for them.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmm ok. Wilbur(Etta) is acting odd. But she is pretty consistent with her eggs. Thanks!


----------

